# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Mike Marshall's version of Odeon

## DSDarr

Would anyone happen to have notes or tab for Mike Marshall's chord-melody version of Odeon (youtube link below)? I have the version in Dm in "Classics of the Brazilian Choro I - Ernesto Nazareth" and have been working on it some but I particularly like Mike's Am version and was disappointed to find that this is not one of the tunes he put in his Choro book. I should, of course, be able to figure it out from the video and knowledge of the Dm version of the tune but I'm afraid that would take me forever (not that I wouldn't learn a lot struggling to do it)....

thanks, David

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLWnPsE6tqY

----------


## James P

You're in luck.  Doug Hoople has done a fantastic transcription of Odeon in Am.  I've been working on it off and on for months.  If he doesn't come along with a link here, give him a PM.

----------


## DSDarr

> You're in luck.  Doug Hoople has done a fantastic transcription of Odeon in Am.  I've been working on it off and on for months.  If he doesn't come along with a link here, give him a PM.


Thanks for the info James!

-David

p.s. and for what it's worth I think Mike's version is in Em, not Am as I wrote above.

----------


## James P

You're right!  Em.

----------


## James P

Here's a clip of me playing Odeon about four months ago.  It's marginally tighter now but I've had to work on other songs and probably only get to it a couple times a week.  Started on it a couple years back but, like you, had slow sledging by ear.  Finally one Saturday, I Googled it, leading me to a thread here on the Cafe (of course.)  I emailed Doug and he sent it to me within minutes.  Thanks again Doug!  

Anyway, I'd send it to you myself if I'd asked Doug's permission.  Enjoy.

----------


## DSDarr

> Here's a clip of me playing Odeon about four months ago.  It's marginally tighter now but I've had to work on other songs and probably only get to it a couple times a week.  Started on it a couple years back but, like you, had slow sledging by ear. .  Enjoy.


Nicely done! Looking forward to working on this one...

-David

----------


## MandoNicity

That sounds great James!  

JR

----------


## RobP

Thanks Gang.... I love this piece.. Someone gave me a copy of a recording of "mandomania" from 2000 and it has Mike Marshall playing this great piece.  I think he did it in Em on this recording.  I tried it in my own for a while, but will be happy to have a transcription.

This Mando Mania recording is great -- it has a young Chris Thile playing a solo version of the then-untitled Song for an African Queen, as well as some great picking from Rhonda Vincent and Sam Bush.

Cheers,

Rob

----------


## Rob Fowler

RobP,
Any lead as to where one can get the mandomania album? Thanks in advance.

Great clean version of Odeon, James P!

----------


## djweiss

There's a version of Mike playing Odeon on an album called "Tasting the Wine Country"...

----------


## Doug Hoople

This thread explains the sudden flurry of requests I found on my email queue this morning. I obviously love this piece, too. It brightens my day every time I get a request, and it's satisfying to find that people are actually gaining traction with the help of my transcription. 

Jame, very nice! It's all there. You've even got the corrected C# in the first measure of the B section. 

I'll repeat here the correction that I send along with each copy, so that there's some public record of it, and especially for anyone who might have received a copy before I spotted it. 

The C-natural in the first measure of the B section should be a C#, followed immediately by a C-natural. That would bring it in line with the Ernesto Nazareth original. 

My transcription came originally from an in-class off-the-cuff recording at the 2005 Mandolin Symposium, and that's the way Mike played it at the time. When I eventually heard his studio version on his 'Tasting the Wine Country,' though, he played it with the C#. 

Thanks, all. And enjoy!

----------


## MandoNicity

Thanks so much for your help Doug!  I just love this piece.  Tip o' the hat to you!

----------


## DSDarr

Thanks from me too Doug! Looking forward to working on this one...

----------


## Jim Bevan

Apologies for needing to ask: How does one get the transcription from Mr. Hoople? I don't see an email address or a contact link on his profile page -- obviously I'm doing something wrong, but, what?
 Thanks!

----------


## Doug Hoople

> Apologies for needing to ask: How does one get the transcription from Mr. Hoople? I don't see an email address or a contact link on his profile page -- obviously I'm doing something wrong, but, what?
>  Thanks!


Hi Jim, 

Just click on my avatar (the picture at the left of this post), and you should get taken to my profile page. Send me an email, and I'll get a copy right out to you. 

btw, Location: Brazil? Telll us about it! 

Thanks.

----------


## Jim Bevan

Thanks Doug, but that seems to be my problem: I don't see an email address on your profile page.

Brasil? I've been here for a year, in 9 cities, so there's lots to tell! I'll keep it down to 1 detail and 1 general impression:

The choro picking took some getting used to. Before this I had spent 4 months in the UK and Ireland, and had concentrated on keeping the pick-direction consistent, e.g. starting a phrase (in a reel) on an up-beat=starting the phrase on an up-stroke. Here, they like to start on a down-stroke no matter what -- the opening notes of Noites Cariocas is played D DUDUD, which rhythmically pushes the phrase. Playing the melody a little ahead of the beat in these relaxed, behind-the-beat grooves is not so hard for my head, 'cuz it sounds authentic, but my pick still has a hard time co-operating.

In general, I feel a little "right-of-center" here. Brazil is the most melting-pot kind of place I've been, and going to a local bar, to hear local, normal popular music, my impression would be, "Wow, if this music is the result of the contributions of many cultures, and so this music represents a norm for Planet Earth, I ain't so normal!"

----------


## MandoNicity

Jim, just click on Doug's name and a box will pop up.  One of the options is "send a PM", click that and your good to go.

JR

----------


## Jim Bevan

Ah, it didn't show the options before, most likely because I wasn't logged in (which I had to do in order to write the last post). Thanks!

----------

